# Death Korps of kreig full army sale



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys it been a while since iv had the opportunity to play so Im selling my army off, its not an eBay listing yet i figured it stick it on here first and see how it goes, the army includes...

5x Infantry squad (assorted posses)
2x Artillery crew 
2x heavy mortars
x1 Hq command squad (still in sprue) 
x1 Command squad
x1 Engineer squad (not assembled)
x1 Hades breaching drill (not assembled)
x1 Grenadier squad
x1 DK commissar (not assembled)
x1 Commissar
x2 Sentinels (fully pinned and with all attachments pinned)
x2 Leman russ tanks (one of which is slightly broken)
x1 Imperial Armour vol 5 

There are a few very minor breakages only 2 las rifles are broken as far as i can tell only 1 bayonet has snapped off, all are base coated some in black some in grey, all are trimmed to the best of my skill will very little details missing, all paints used on the models are airbrushed on so repainting will loose very little detail, very few minor conversations and those are only adding meltaguns to the infantry, all the extras and bits that came with all the models are included ( tanks the only exception ) im also throwing the carry case for free as well as all the other models i could find and don't want ( about 50, mainly space marines and orcs ( a couple of really old school chaos dwarfs ) as well as a a ton modeling stuff, bases basing kits green stuff etc, as well as the 40k rules book ( as far as Im aware the recent edition ) and the guard codex.

pictures below if any more are wanted feel free to ask, Im not likely to sell the bits individually unless the price is right or its collection.
from what i can work out the original price for all of this is around £450, however that's for brand knew models so ill take 10% for damages and the fact they're second hand so 400. ( open to offers though )

depending on how far away you are postage is up for discussion.

cheers! :victory:

( if anyone would be kind enough to explain how i put pictures that would be awesome! )


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

If your getting them from photobucket click the little icon with the mountains in the box copy the direct link off there and paste it in. If not and its off the computer click the papreclip upload then click them in  Im interested to see them as krieg stuff always looks awesome! thanks!


----------

